# Forum view mostly empty but links to "missing" posts work



## Blue (Sep 21, 2016)

Notice something on the Char Opt forum.  The only posts that are visible to me are the sticky ones.  But if I open up one of them and follow the link, I can get to the post.

So it looks like the posts do exist, but aren't showing in the forum list (for me?).


----------



## Morrus (Sep 21, 2016)

They're all working fine for me.

Anybody else having this issue?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 21, 2016)

There's a button towards the bottom of the page to see older threads.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 21, 2016)

Ah, I'll see if I can change the default for now.

[Edit - the default is already set to show all threads, so it must be something else in this case]


----------



## Blue (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks, that was it.  I had it set to only show the last 2 months.


----------



## freyar (Sep 21, 2016)

I can confirm that the Creature Catalog General Monster talk forum is having the same issue --- I set it to show threads from "Beginning" but still only see the sticky threads.


----------



## Cleon (Sep 25, 2016)

freyar said:


> I can confirm that the Creature Catalog General Monster talk forum is having the same issue --- I set it to show threads from "Beginning" but still only see the sticky threads.




Could be worse.

Every thread and post in *Monster Homebrews* has gone AWOL. 

Incidentally, a bunch of the "new" stickied threads that are clogging up General Monster Talk are ones that should be in Monster Homebrews. Presumably they were migrated over by the "great database hiccup".


----------

